# sylvania LC427SSX shutdown after 10 min.



## pvpearson (Aug 12, 2011)

Getting started
1 red led stanby light is on. Push power button greenlight blinks several time and then goes back into stanbyby solid red led.
2 if I unplug and hold down the power button and power up TV will usually turn on for 7-15 min and then shutdown.
Can anyone give me a Idea on what would cause this. I plan on ordering either the inverter power supply board or the digital main cba.
please let me know if I am headed in the right direction.


----------



## 74f100 (Jul 28, 2011)

Check cold solder on both the Jack P/S and Inv. P/S. Every time I've had shutdowns on those it turned out to be solder. You will also find that when it is powered on with the back off you will be able to tap around on the boards and eventually knock it out.

Jim


----------

